# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Нужны билеты/решения/dt-шники, для сдачи экзамена "1С Специалист-конс ERP Упр учёт"

## NIkolay_L

Здравствуйте уважаемы форумчане.
Нужны свежие билеты, по экзамену "1С Специалист-консультант по конфигурации ERP - Упр учёт"
Также буду рад решебникам и дт шникам.
В обмен есть курсы, конфигурации 1С, также могу приобрести их за деньги.

Буду рад сообщениям!

----------


## pyrkin_vanya

Если актуально, то pyrkin_vanya@mail.ru

----------


## elenapopovav

Добрый день!

Подскажите, пожалуйста, у вас есть билеты для подготовки к экзамену специалист-консультант по erp управленческий учёт?

Заранее спасибо за ответ! 

Сейчас пытаюсь подготовится, на форуме чистова все билеты удалены.

----------


## elenapopovav

> Здравствуйте уважаемы форумчане.
> Нужны свежие билеты, по экзамену "1С Специалист-консультант по конфигурации ERP - Упр учёт"
> Также буду рад решебникам и дт шникам.
> В обмен есть курсы, конфигурации 1С, также могу приобрести их за деньги.
> 
> Буду рад сообщениям!


Добрый день!

Подскажите удалось разыскать актуальные билеты?

Если да, можете скинуть.

У меня есть курсы Гончарова и Гилева, если нужно могу прислать.

----------


## EvgenButton

Добрый день! 
Кто может поделиться актуальной информацией по ERP 2.4 упр учет? Если не сложно, можно на почту dtrexsum@gmail.com

----------


## safrongat

Добрый день!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, актуальными билетами для сдачи экзамена по Управленческому учёту. 
Буду очень признателен! safa78@yandex.ru
В свою очередь могу поделиться курсами Гончарова.

----------


## makfromkz

> Добрый день!
> 
> Сейчас пытаюсь подготовится, на форуме чистова все билеты удалены.


Попробуйте участвовать в телеграм канале 1С:спеца

----------


## Volga-Volga

Всем привет! Есть у кого-нибудь актуальные билеты? Поделитесь пожалуйста информацией.

----------


## тыньтынь

Всем привет! есть у кого-нибудь свежие билеты по спец-конс. Производстов и ремонты? 
шпоры/описания решений?
gremgrem777@rambler.ru

----------


## тыньтынь

Всем привет! есть у кого-нибудь свежие билеты по спец-конс. Производстов и ремонты? 
шпоры/описания решений?
gremgrem777@rambler.ru

----------


## Авр

Нужны свежие билеты по экзамену "1С Специалист-консультант по конфигурации ERP - Упр учёт"
Есть ли у кого решебники и дт-шники?

----------


## Sergey2889

Здравствуйте уважаемы форумчане.
Поделитесь пожалуйста билетами для сдачи экзамена "1С Специалист-консультант по конфигурации ERP - Управленческий учёт" radyshevs@gmail.com

----------


## Алекс0987

Всем добрый день. Сдал экзамен в марте 2021. В билетах изменения. Самое основное это добавили (вместо бахил и бумаги) теперь нужно отправить человека в командировку даётся стоимость билетов, проживание, мобильная связь и командировочные. Решал через авансовый отчёт.

----------


## НикВольтарен

Получилось получить?

----------


## Sergey2889

Не получилось

----------


## иван2323

Здравствуйте, Коллеги!

Поделитесь кому не сложно билетами/решеными дтшками и прочими материалами для подготовки к спецу консультанту по УПР учету. Взамен могу поделиться 3мя базами по производственному учету и ремонту. По ним сдавал сам экзамен. qwe421990@gmail.com

----------


## dyas

Всем привет ! У кого есть свежие  экзаменационные билеты,
Специалист консультант по управленческому учету в ERP 2.5, поделитесь плиз.
dyas@mail.ru

----------

